# P&O Dover Calais



## 92180

Just booked for the summer trip out July back August 2 passengers, 747-2 and Smart car on a trailer £124 return. Booked through the Caravan Club.

Might be bettered but I am happy.


----------



## sersol

Hi,sounds like you got a good deal,but in future try P&O online I booked & got tickets in August for £80 return for a 24ft outfit.
Gary


----------



## sersol

Sorry let me take my foot out of my mouth.I forgot you had a trailer.So in all a GREAT deal.


----------



## 92180

I wondered when you said 24ft rig. I have a total length of 11.8m (38ft) so that 's why I thought it a very good deal.


----------



## Steptoe

*Special offer for sagalouts*

Just booked a crossing for 10 days in April for £48 return for Bessie + 4 passengers with P&O.

I'm quite excited about this :lol: as for the same dates Norfolkline came in at £78, but if it isn't partictuarly cheap just ignore the rest of the post!

I followed a link posted on the uk.rec.caravanning newsgroup, apparently it's a link up from the Saga website, I just hope I won't be thrown overboard when they discover I'm not a Saga holidaymaker :?

The prices varied a bit with the exact dates selected but the best bit is that you can choose your crossing time without affecting the price.

http://www.sagaholidays.co.uk/driveline/


----------



## Rapide561

*Saga/driveline*

This looks fabulous the Saga/driveline web link

I have just been looking at 25/03/06 Do-Ca 1055 sailing, returning on 01/04/06 1405 Ca - Do at 1405. The link you have posted quoted me £55.00.

P & O website £110.00

Norfolkline £88.00 (similar times for the crossing)

Transeuropa (now my firm favourites) were in at £53.00.

Transeuropa is convenient for me as I am always heading for Italy via Luxembourg. Transeuropa crossing is 4 hours, vice 90 mins with P & O, I am effectively 2 1/2 hours behind schedule. However, I save about 1 1/4 hours driving and therefore about £10.00 worth of diesel.

But the return timing with TEF are not so convenient for me and will necessitate in an overnight just after arriving in England.

I think you have found us all a fabulous website link - so I say thankyou very much.

I feel a strange sort of loyalty though to Transeuropa - but alas, when I need to take the dogs they cannot convey them.

Rapide561


----------



## peejay

Hi crossingkeeper.

I booked a dover/calais crossing with the caravan club for Feb/Mar quite a few weeks ago for £70rtn, just tried putting the same details in again and got the same price - £70 rtn.

I then tried your link with all the same info and it comes back with £55 rtn so i'll def give that one a try on our next trip, nice one, thanks.

pete.


----------



## 97317

Hi

Another good web-link, they search all sailings before giving prices, and we have always found them to be the cheapest.

www.altprom.co.uk

Worth giving them a try


----------



## 89564

Certainly is a good link with excellent rates.But it is only for cars 1.83mtrs high.
I ttells me to phone for a quote if over this height.
No reason why it should not apply to Motorhomes as its ages since i have seen the double(hanging) deck used on ferries.

I managed the same price as Peejay . Similar motorhome so not sure if his wife is travelling free or i am paying extra for being old. :? 
Nick


----------



## peejay

> Certainly is a good link with excellent rates.But it is only for cars 1.83mtrs high.


If youre referring to crossingkeepers saga link then thats not quite correct Nick,

I went through their booking process and selected 'camper' and 'up to 6m long' and 'up tp 3m high' to get my price.

pete.


----------



## 96088

Just booked a long weekend, 28th April - 2nd May early afternoon sailing £35.00. And that is a bank holiday weekend  

Good stuff


----------



## Steptoe

Moondog said:


> Certainly is a good link with excellent rates.But it is only for cars 1.83mtrs high.
> I ttells me to phone for a quote if over this height.
> Nick


Hmm, you worried me so went through the form again, except I didn't re-enter my credit cards details :wink: 
I had a choice to enter camper, as Peejay mentioned, plus a dropdown box for under or over 1.83m, I assume this refers to height, but nowhere any reference to phoning for quote if over.


----------



## Scotjimland

Thanks Crossingkeeper.. great prices

Checked price for our 11.5 mt RV , single in October .. £25 
£50 return but they don't take booking for returning in 2007 ..
I guess we might not come back .. :lol: :lol:


Booked and paid, £25 single in October..


----------



## 89564

Crosssing keeper / PeeJay

Just had several more attempts but it doesnt like to give me a quote as a camper over 1.83mtrs high.

However i invented for myself a 26 year old year old blonde travelling companion and yes it quoted £55.00 Strange...........

I now have to explain to the dog his seat might infuture have another occupant  

I havnt booked the September trip yet waiting for just this kind of offer.
Well done Saga.

Nick


----------



## Maverick

asgard said:


> Just booked for the summer trip out July back August 2 passengers, 747-2 and Smart car on a trailer £124 return. Booked through the Caravan Club.
> 
> Might be bettered but I am happy.


Same Price! Out August 6th back August 28th (Bank Holiday!!!), 2 Adults, 7metre Benimar and Smart car on trailer, 11 and a half metres total, again through the Caravan Club.


----------



## Steptoe

Moondog said:


> Just had several more attempts but it doesnt like to give me a quote as a camper over 1.83mtrs high.
> 
> However i invented for myself a 26 year old year old blonde travelling companion and yes it quoted £55.00 Strange...........
> 
> Nick


This sort of connundrum gives rise to all sorts of speculation as to the lifestyle of thje saga louts :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## smiler

*P &0 Dover to Calais*

Thanks Crossingkeeper just entered my details into the Saga site, out beginning feb back end of october £52.50 the best quote i have ever had, will book it tomorrow


----------



## peedee

asgard said:


> Just booked for the summer trip out July back August 2 passengers, 747-2 and Smart car on a trailer £124 return. Booked through the Caravan Club.


Same price as those with caravans are paying. Seems as though there are no deals for free trailers/caravans this year on any sailings

peedee


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi Peedee . 

I tried a booking with saga for a 6-7 mt motorhome + trailer , June/July came in at £75


----------



## peedee

So, was the trailer free?

peedee


----------



## JockandRita

Hi folks, 
We are hoping to go to Ireland in April and have been quoted £191 single, and £363 return. However we have been put on to www.stenaline.co.uk/event and can get single tickets for £75 upwards depending on length.
TTFN, J & R.


----------



## JockandRita

Sorry, we know it's not P & O Dover-Calais.    
J & R.


----------



## Scotjimland

peedee said:


> So, was the trailer free?
> 
> peedee


No, I entered it as a trailer ..


----------



## Koppersbeat

*P&O Dover to Calais*

Hi Crossingkeeper great link to this Saga site probably unbeatable for a single crossing.It came up as £55 for us and that was even for August.However be aware of the terms and conditions ,extra for credit card extra for amendments can only be booked online,and no provision to book in the dog.So I am afraid that rules us out. Norfolkline can be amended as many times as you need on their multi trip passes at no extra charge and you can travel at any time of day. 4 returns £240
5 returns £275
I think they are cheaper than P&O for dogs anyway.


----------



## peedee

Scotjimland said


> No, I entered it as a trailer .


You got a very good deal then Jim, I paid £75 return for 7.25m without a trailer,
but it does confirm that trailers are not as in previous years going free on selected sailings. We all used to moan about the unfairness of caravans being charged at car rates whilst we motorhomers paid a considerably highter rate. That does not seem to be the case this year and we are at last getting charged at a sensible rate.

peedee


----------



## Scotjimland

peedee said:


> You got a very good deal then Jim, I paid £75 return for 7.25m without a trailer,


I think you misunderstood, I have booked a single in Oct for £25.. 
With an 11mt RV that's 'cheap as chips'..

The 'trailer booking' was a trial ... given as an example ...


----------



## peedee

Thanks, Nevertheless if it was a return you were quoted for it was still a good deal. Even at £150 that is still not bad for over 11m.

peedee


----------



## fdhadi

Just priced for April half term

Out 12th 7.55am
Back 22nd 7.00am
2 x Adults
2 x Children (6 + 3yrs)
Motorhome up to 8mtrs / over 1.83mtrs

£45 return

Brill  

Best Regards

Frank


----------



## Steptoe

I am getting very worried now by the enthusiasum for these prices, I've never travelled Dover/Calais except as a coach passenger, so had no benchmark to judge by.

To travel one way with an 11 metre RV for £25 seems remarkable, after all this is HGV size and look what they have to pay. 

The truism " if a deal is too good to be true...." keeps coming to my mind all too frequently, as I posted the link to the site I do feel responsible, and if I subscribe Nuke will be able direct all the aggrieved MHF members to my door 8O 

Please, if you have not already done so, print out a hard copy of your booking form to take with you, and be prepared to argue as I notice the vehicle length is not shown  

Having said all this, I re-entered my same dates and times again just now and the quote was now about £10 more, maybe they are running an airline type scheme where cheap bookings are sold until the breakeven figure for each sailing is reached


----------



## billym

Had a good look around for ferry prices then saw this link.

We've just booked for February - saving enough to cover our subs to MHF!

Paid £28.04 for 3 passengers in 10.5m motorhome 
BUT 
£38.24 for 1 passenger in car!

Similar thing happened when we taxed the vehicles it was cheaper for the big diesel guzzling motorhome than the 1900cc diesel car.

Thanks for the link.

Can now spend the savings on more vin rouge. 

Julie & John


----------



## fdhadi

Ferry booked = £45  

Times as above

CC same ferry times = £125
MTC " " " = £ 90

Kind Regards

Frank


----------



## an99uk

Booked, Dover-Calais
Hymer 6.5 metres X over1.8 metres

June 1st-22nd
out 14.25
back 20.30 (our choice)

£45......................yippeeeeeee

Cant believe it
Best price I've ever paid
even got email to prove it.

Im off to France. weh heh....................

Thanks for the link. 
Does this mean I,m a SAGA lout??

Angie

I just had a thought, "I wonder if they charge extra for the oars"????


----------



## peedee

peedee said:


> Thanks, Nevertheless if it was a return you were quoted for it was still a good deal. Even at £150 that is still not bad for over 11m.
> 
> peedee


Amazing deal, tried it myself putting in the same times I have already got a ticket for.

Got quotes of £55 for a solo return and £88 return towing the car!! 

Its not quite worth cancelling my existing ticket also via P&O and booking via Saga.

peedee


----------



## fdhadi

Also booked for July / August

£60 return 8O  

2 Adults
2Children
7.08mtr M/H
Daytime sailings

Thought this was supposed to be the worst day,
Its happy Monday for us.
2 trips £105 in school holidays :wink: 

Kind Regards

Frank


----------



## an99uk

Hi to all cheap skates, sorry enterprising people out there,

I just had a thought "£45 for return crossing"

I wonder if they charge extra for the oars???

Angie


----------



## Rapide561

*Saga/P&O*

Hi

Just tried to book and at 1644 on 24/01/06 it gave a message saying "AGENT 616 SUSPENDED"

Wonder what all that is about!

Rapide561


----------



## Scotjimland

I tried also .. same message 8O

I have emailed for an answer .,....


----------



## Rapide561

*P&O Saga*

Hi Scotjimland

Thought it was just me. Keep Transeuropaferries.com up your sleeve!

Rapide561


----------



## peejay

Perhaps there has been a surge of online bookings and P&O have 'pulled the plug' on saga for selling crossings too cheaply.  

pete.


----------



## Scotjimland

peejay said:


> Perhaps there has been a surge of online bookings and P&O have 'pulled the plug' on saga for selling crossings too cheaply.
> 
> pete.


We shall see when ( if ) they reply to my email, 
some may have missed the boat .. :?


----------



## Scotjimland

Reply from Saga 

Dear Mr. Allen, 

Thank you for reporting this fault, our technical department are now looking in to this matter and we apologise for any inconvenience caused. I am pleased to provide you with a quotation as below, 


Looks like the price has jumped 
This was a Test application : >>>>>> 


The total price of your tickets will be 110.00 GBP 
Route 1 - Route Details 

Route 1 : 
Dover to Calais 
Departure Date/Time: 
Wed 01 March 2006 at 0635 
Arrival Date/Time: 
Wed 01 March 2006 at 0850 
Passengers: 
2 Adults 2 Children 
Transport: 
Camper 
Accommodation: 

Fare Type: 
SEMI-FLEXIBLE:LONG BREAK 5 


Route 2 - Route Details 

Route 2 : 
Calais to Dover 
Departure Date/Time: 
Sat 01 April 2006 at 0700 
Arrival Date/Time: 
Sat 01 April 2006 at 0715 
Passengers: 
2 Adults 2 Children 
Transport: 
Camper 
Accommodation: 

Fare Type: 
SEMI-FLEXIBLE:LONG BREAK 5


----------



## fdhadi

Just tried this site which is who Saga book through

www.driveline.co.uk/driveline/

It seems that Saga have been suspended and not Driveline

Price for my April trip through Driveline = £125

Kind Regards
Frank


----------



## an99uk

Hi all, 
I'm worried now.

I have an email confiming our booking,

Any legal boffins out there, do you know whether they can pull the plug??
(forgive the pun) after its paid for.

I might need my oars after all.  

someone please tell me I'm safe

Angie..


----------



## Rapide561

*P&O*

Hi Angie

I am not a legal whizz but here goes

You have entered a contract and presumably have a P&O reference number to use to collect tickets at the port. Or maybe the tickets are in the post.

In theory that is it.

If the operating company has made a mistake, they could try and ask for more money etc.......but would that upset a few people - almost 9000 on here would here about it no doubt.

My only concern is this. I looked at the Saga website and the special Hilton deals. The prices are fantastic. But on arrival at the hotel I have to prove I am over 50. Now at 33, even after a rough night, I can't manage that.

I suggest checking the small print etc for similar clauses.

That said however, in the past I booked a ferry crossing and to get a discount I said I was in the AA (factually correct) but I did not have my membership number to hand. The ferry staff said "when you arrive at check in, please show your AA card to the check in staff. It will be required or you will pay a supplment."

Was I asked for the card at the docks....................was I heckers like!

Russell


----------



## Steptoe

Oh dear, my post near the bottom of page 2 seems to have had a touch of premonition....

I guess the test will be if the debit has been made on the card account, armed with my credit card statment and the confirmatory email, I will cajol and/or bluster my way through check-in.

OTOH if the debit has not been made or it is re-credited, then there is not much to be done apart from rebook


----------



## Rapide561

*P&O*

Hi

Just spoken with them and they say there is a problem with the operators reservation system which should be resolved later today (Wednesday 25 January 2006.)

Standby your beds!

Rapide561


----------



## fdhadi

I have just tried to book another ferry through the Saga Site.
The dropdown menu now only gives provision for

Foot Passengers
Cars
Cycles
Motorcycles

As regards to age, the dropdown menu asks if you are betwwen
27...........54
So at 43yrs  of age, i fit into *their *booking bracket (we will see).

All good thngs come to an end :evil: .

Best Regards
Frank


----------



## an99uk

Hi to all

Thanks for the replies..

Just checked my on-line statement, money not claimed yet, will wait and see with bated breath.

I just hope I don't have to hold my breath too long................

Will keep you posted..
Angie


----------



## TonyHunt

Caravan & camping club price Dover calais & return by Sea France mid july back a month later For a 7.5m Motorhome on its own with 2 passengers £70 return. Add a small vauxhall Agila on A frame bumps it up to £124 return. Norfolkline wanted £150. Apparently the £70 return applies to any size motorhome at present. Had the option of P&O for same price travelling any time any day.
CCC operator wouldnt quote for norfolkline at present because theres a minor disagreement going on between them over something.


----------



## autostratus

Tony

I see in the C&CC magazine (supplement) delivered today it states:-

*CAREFREE will beat or match any ferry deal.
including deals from....
Travel agents
Brochures
Online
Special offers*

Perhaps it's worth quoting the Saga prices to them and see what they say.


----------



## Steptoe

A posting on uk.rec. caravanning ( whence I got the original tip ) from someone who has queried the situation;

<queried the lack of trailer option with Saga and this is the reply I got. Should have booked before they spotted the error. Oh well, back to Norfolk Line.

"Thank you for contacting us. I am very sorry but this option had been made available in error and subsequently removed. As stated in the offer this offer had been intended for car travel with up to 9 passengers for which bookings are still possible on this basis.
Apologies for any inconvenience this has caused.">

....sounds vaguely optomistic for those who got in under the wire....


----------



## Rapide561

*P&O*

On the Saga offer it asks you to confirm the car is less than 6.00m long and whether over or under 1.83m high.

If you put it is over.......... it accepts the booking.

Then it is down to port staff - personally speaking, if I needed a crossing I would chance my arm.

The dimensions for my van would be....less than 6m long, over 1.83 high.

Wish I needed a crossing to chance my arm!

Rapide561


----------



## TonyHunt

I tried chancing my arm on a ferry out of Oslo back to germany once. Didnt bargain on the port staff in Oslo having all the latest measuring equipment in place. Cost me another 150 quid when I went through the booth. How long before they have all this high tec stuff in the channel ports. I had a feeling the saga deal was a no go it seemed too cheap. I booked through Carefree in the end I figured £124 wasnt too bad for a nearly 8 m motorhome towing a car. Norfolkline were twenty five quid dearer.


----------



## Scotjimland

I have the confirmation email, the P & O booking number and my account has been deducted .. try and keep me off that ferry .. :wink:


----------



## an99uk

Hi all .

Just checked my on-line bank statement and YES they have claimed the £45 
My confirmation e-mail states: Camper, reg number, make and model.

Will wait to see if money refunded before I get too complacent.
Not out of the woods yet..........

I cant bear the suspense, but the thought of the cheap ferry is too good an opportunity to miss.
Its like waiting for the lottery numbers to be drawn, you know you wont win but you watch it all the same, "cos you never know"

Angie.................


----------



## Guest

booked are van in plus 9 passengers return....
cost £66.29 ive got my printerd email and my bank statement and my ref number try keeping me off it...lol


----------



## Koppersbeat

*P&O Dover to Calais*

Hi Wagler 2bb
You must have a brilliant payload on your van to carry 9 passengers !


----------



## 96489

Jim,

How did you manage to book your ticket.

I have just been on and tried to book but it would only let me input a car under 8 metres and only a return trip.

I am looking to go one way and my RV and trailer measures a wopping 15 metres.

Pleased to see that you are actually doing it. Have you sold your house yet?

All the best

Mick & Pat


----------



## 88991

We booked last year with Norfolkline for out on 4th April at 01.45 and return on 25th April at 02.00 for our Autocruise Starblazer with scoot on the back paid £38.00


----------



## 88735

Hi
Booked our tickets on the 24/01/06 monies deducted next day £50 return, e-mailed with confirmation of booking, tickets to be collected at port.
I have had no notice of change.


----------



## 88974

I reckon that they will honour your tickets, last year when I was booking with Stena I looked at their website and calculated the price I should pay, but when I put the details in to make the booking it came up with a price twice as much, I phoned their customer service and asked them to give me a quotation again it came out at the higher price, I queried the prices that the website was giving, when they looked at it themselves they agreed that the prices on the web were wrong, however they honoured the lower price thanked me for pointing out the error, the website was taken down immediately and amended. So I do think that they are obliged to honour the price they gave you, the mistake was theirs, i say they are only too glad that not too many got away with booking the lower price.


----------



## 88735

Hi

I have just rung the booking office and asked them to send me another e-mail to confirm my original booking was correct, and it confirmed return crossing Dover - Calais in September camper under 8m for £50 BARGAIN


----------



## annej

Just received this by e-mail from driveline. 

Thank you for contacting us. I am afraid under this promotion the booking of a motor home is not permitted, it is based on travel by car only or one of the other methods listed. 



Kind regards 



Melissa 



I don't know how this may affect those who already have a confirmed booking. 

Anne


----------



## billym

We booked the Dover Calais crossing thro Saga & got the halfprice offer from Driveline, £25.00 for 10.5m RV & seperate car @£35.00. we wondered what would happen at the port.

Without comment we were ushered on to an earlier ferry & are now happily, if a bit wet, wandering around the French countryside. 

Hopefully, everyone else with confirmed bookings will not have any problems.

Julie & John


----------



## Scotjimland

Great news Bill.. have a great time..


----------



## Steptoe

With regard to Anne's concern as whether the booking through Driveline may be retrospectively invalidated, my confirmation email states my transport is a camper so I am quietly confident ( apart from maybe finding that the ferry cardecks are set at car height 8O )

No doubt the new bookings since the website has been revamped are meant for cars only.


----------



## 96088

Just got back from our 'cheap' trip. No problems encountered with P & O. So if anybody out there is still worried about the validity of their tickets...Don't :wink:


----------



## an99uk

*Ferry Tickets -> P&O Dover Calais*

Thanks Pete.

I was only slightly worried, I was expecting some odds once we got to the boarding lane.

You have put my mind at rest.
Only 27days to go, not that I'm counting you understand.

Thank you.

Angie...........


----------



## Steptoe

You may remember that I first posted the link to the Saga site for the cheap deals. 

Well I am sure that I would have got on with no problem, however P&O must have invoked their wicked witch because when I was obliged (due to the van breaking down) to change my booking, aFerry and P&O combined forces and gleefully charged me an amendment fee of £55 on the original £48 ticket :evil: 

I suppose there's a moral to this saga somewhere


----------



## annej

We have used P&O from Dover for years but this may now change.

P&O have a new rigid policy in place whereby you have to arrive at the Port check-in no sooner than 1 hr before your due sailing. If you arrive too early they now require that you leave the Port. They have an owl symbol which you hang in your windscreen to let the staff know that you are too early for your crossing. No parking is permitted on the Port grounds. In April we were offered to pay an extra £60 (on an original £90 return) or leave the port area as there is no parking. P&O are aware that Dover is not great for parking a motorhome in the town but "that was not their problem". We were told that some people park on Marine Parade.

P&O are happy to accept my booking from Scotland and for me to travel down for 8-10hrs, but I better not be too early for my crossing.
I can't/won't try to hit Dover in a 1 hour time window to suit P&O. 

As I said, we have used P&O for years. Previously they just put us on the next available vacant slot and charged us £10, or parked us in an appropriate lane. However, the staff are now working under these rigid new instructions which won't suit long distance customers like me. Two members of staff thought the new policy was crazy but could not help.

I made these comments to P&O on there feedback system, but no response was offered.

I shall definitely be looking at the other ferry companies and the Tunnel in future.

Anne


----------



## fdhadi

Just changed my AFerry booking (Driveline) for july from 7mtr m/h to 8mtrs.
This now means a total price of....................................................................................................................wait for it.................................................................................
£76.19  

This includes a £15 amendments charge.

Thats for a return trip 
Burstner 747
2 Adults
2 Children
Sailing at 10.05 on a saturday morning.

Thanks again Steptoe for the saga link.


----------



## Invicta

I am currently involved with Canterbury City Council to publicise the excellent overnight facilities for motorcaravans provided at the city's Old Dover Road Park and Ride site. This site is situated to the south of Canterbury and is easily found from the A2 by following the yellow Park and Ride signs. From here it is approximately 30 minutes drive to Dover docks. 

There is a separate section for motorcaravans with a dumping station and water supply. It is possible to get into the site anytime from 7am till 9 pm Mondays to Saturdays and 10 am till 9pm on Sundays and can be left at anytime in 24 hours. 

Buses run to and from this site into Canterbury from 7am till 7.30 pm Mondays to Saturdays and 10am till 6 pm on Sundays. The motorcaravan driver and up to 6 passengers plus well restrained dogs can travel on the wheelchair friendly buses that run every 8 minutes. All this for the princely sum of £2 for 24 hours parking! 

The Old Gate Inn that provides very good value for money meals is right by the entrance to the Park and Ride site. In the winter there are roaring log fires in the extensive bars! 

Further details can be obtained by phoning the Park and Ride department of Canterbury City Council 01227 862429.


----------



## 96088

Looks like a candidate for the site campsite database.


----------



## Invicta

I had to take my 18 year old grandson to Dover docks yesterday morning as he had overslept and missed the train to get there for 7 am. (He is currently working on the P & O ferries before joining the army in September). 

I live south of Canterbury so use the A2 to Dover. On the way we saw three motorcaravans in parking areas immediately at the side of the road. They were obviously there for the night. I wondered just how much sleep the occupants got as there is a constant stream of traffic using this road for 24/7

For just £2 they could have spent a peaceful night in the Park and Ride just south of Canterbury that I have described above. I know where I would rather sleep!


----------



## 92180

That stop over seems great except it closes at 9.00pm. It makes it useless for the long distance traveller. 

I have used Dover/Calais for years as a motorist, caravaner and now motorhomer and have never been allowed in to wait. It used to happen 10 years ago but since then security issues have been given as a reason. It beggars belief that security is a concern but not if you park within Dover. As I drive from North Scotland it is impossible to arrive within a set window I would not even attempt this, it does bother me that I have to park up in an unsecured area and put myself and motorhome at risk. if ever there was a security issue that would be it. I have even checked under my motorhome to see nobody wants to go back. 

Funny how it is no issue in France.


----------

